# Bettas available at the Octoberfish show!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I will be showing some of these beauties at Octoberfish, however after the show they can be purchased for a great price of $35 each. This is what I paid for them!

If there is one you want, but cannot attend the show, I can arrange delivery in the week following the show.

Reason for selling them is I can only keep one or two at most so need to control my shelf space for my new baby Blue rams


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Oktoberfish is Sunday October 27 in Waterloo


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Zenin. Yes for those who don't know this big fish auction and show its the BIGGY of the Year! 

Great bargains, great fish being shown and a fun day for all


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

If anyone likes the look of a particular Betta but doesn't want to decide before the show (maybe see if it wins or not) then just come over afterwards and let me know.

I will sell them after the show, and the week following they will go on Kijiji.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Anna,

I forgot...is that short fin green dragon mustard gas a female or a male plakat?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Michael, that's a female HM.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

Ooh, these are really beautiful! I may have a road trip to Waterloo in my near future.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, Yes these are truly beautiful fish. Octoberfish is a great show/auction and well attended...lots of bargains on the tables and beautiful
fish in the shows, some you might never have seen closeup.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

update.
All available Bettas are now on aquabid.com

I have some with light fin damage that can be healed easily with a salt bath treatment, they have been discounted accordingly.


----------

